# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  المرفق العام والضبط الاداري

## هيثم الفقى

التعريف القضائي للمرفق العام ؟
عرف مجلس الدولة  الفرنسي المرفق العام00  بتوافر ثلاثة عناصر :- 
1- مهمة ذات تقع عام أي أن يتصل نشاطه بالصالح  العام . 
2- جهاز مكلف بالتنفيذ  أي أن تديره  وتشرف عليه  هيئة معينة . 
3- امتيازات  خاصة مميزة لهذه الهيئة أو المنظمة . 
وإذا كانت العناصر السابقة لازمة بصفة عامة لتعريف المرفق العام إلا أن كل عنصر منها يلزمه بعض التحديد فمثلا بالنسبة للعنصر الأول المتعلق بالنشاط كالتعليم والأمن والصحة هو في جميع الأحوال وأيا كانت طبيعة المرفق أو طريقة تشغيله نشاط متصل بالصالح العام أما الجهاز المكلف بإدارة المرفق والإشراف عليها فلا يشترط أن يكون تابعاً للشخص المعنوي العام أنشأ المرفق لأن الإدارة قد تعهد بإدارة المرفق إلى شركة خاصة أو فرد وهنا الذي يدير المرفق هيئة خاصة لا عامة. 
أما عن  تعريف المرفق العام في القضاء المصري00 فقد عرفته  محكمة القضاء الإداري بقولها  " 
أن المرفق العام00 هو كل مشروع تنشئة الدولة أو تشرف على إدارته ويعمل بانتظام واستمرار ويستعين بسلطان الإدارة لتزويد الجمهوري صيانة النظام وخدمة المصالح العامة في الدولة والصفات المميزة للمرفق العام هي أن يكون المشروع من المشروعات ذات النفع العام أي أن يكون غرضه سد حاجات عامة مشتركة وتقديم خدمات عامة وألا يكون الغرض من المشروع مجرد الربح . 
وعرفت الجمعية  العمومية لقسمي الفتوى  والتشريع            
 المرفق العام بأنه 00كل مشروع تنشئة الدولة أو تشرف على إدارته ويعمل بانتظام واستمرار ويستعين بسلطان الإدارية لتزويد الجمهور بالحاجات العامة التي يتطلبها لا يقصد الربح بل يقصد المساهمة في صيانة النظام وخدمة المصالح العامة في الدولة 
س:- تكلم عن  التعريف الفقهي  للمرفق العام ؟
يذهب الفقه هوريو00 وهو من انصار فكرة السلطة العامة إلى أن المرفق العام هو منظمة عامة تباشر من السلطات والاختصاصات ما تكفل به القيام بخدمة تسديها للجمهور على نحو منتظم مطرد 
ويبين من تعريف هوريو00 أنه يغلب عنصر السلطة 
أما العلامة ليون دوجي00 وهو زعيم مدرسة المرفق العام فيرى أن المرفق العام هو :" كل نشاط يجب أن يكفله وينظمه ويتولاه الحكام لان الاضطلاع يأمر هذا النشاط لا غنى عنه لتحقيق التضامن الاجتماعي ولتطويره وإنه بحيث لا يمكن تحقيقه على أكمل وجه إلا عن طريق تدخل ا لسلطة الحاكمة". ويبين من تعريف دوجي00 أنه يركز على النشاط الذي يقتضيه تحقيق التضامن الاجتماعي ويعرف الفقيه اندريه دي لوبادير00 المرفق العام00 بأنه كل مشروع تقوم به هيئة ويهدف إلى سد حاجات ذات نفع عام . 
ونجد أن الدكتور وحيد رأفت يعرف" المصالح " أي المرافق العامة " بأنها الهيئات والمشروعات التي تعمل باطراد وانتظام تحت إدارة الدولة أو أحد الأشخاص الإدارية الأخرى المباشرة أو تحت أدارتها العليا لسد حاجات الجمهور والقيام         
  بإداء  الخدمات العامة . 
ويعرف الدكتور توفيق شحاته المرفق العام بأنه :" كل مشروع يستهدف الوفاء بحاجات ذات نفع عام وتعجز المشروعات الفردية عن تحقيقه على وجه مرض فتتولاه الإدارة العامة وتدبره أما بنفسها مباشرة أو تعهد به إلى أفراد يديرونه تحت رقابتها 
ويعرفه الدكتور محمد فؤاد مهنا بقوله :" المرافق العامة مشروعات تنشؤها الدولة بقصد تحقيق غرض من أغراض النفع العام ويكون الرأي الأعلى في إدارتها للسلطة العامة "
وبالتأمل في التعاريف السابقة سواء القضائية أم الفقهية00 نجد أن للمرفق العام مدلولين أولهما عضوي وألاخر مادي 00 أما المعنى العضوي 00فيقصد به المنظمة أو الهيئة العامة التي تمارس بعمالها أموالها النشاط ذا النفع العام مثال ذلك الجامعات والمستشفيات ومخاطر الشرطة والنفايات والغرف التجارية والصناعية وأما المعنى المادي فيقصد به النشاط أو العمل الذي يمارسه المرفق تحقيقا للنفع العام كالتعليم والنقل وتوريد المياه والكهرباء وصيانة الأمن والإسكان الشعبي . 
وبناء على ما تقدم لا تظهر اهمية التفرقة بين المرافق العضوية والمرافق المادية00 إلا في الحالات التي تكون فيها الهيئة التي تمارس النشاط المرفقي هيئة خاصة مثال ذلك شركات الامتياز التي تعهد إليها السلطة العامة بإدارة أحد المرافق العامة كمرفق النقل أو توريد المياه أو التيار الكهربائي أو الغاز .
وتتجلى  أهمية  التفرقة بين المرفق العضوي  والمرفق المادي في مسألة           
 الخضوع لأحكام أي من القانونين العام والخاص ففي المرفق العضوي تخضع الهيئة والنشاط معاً لأحكام القانون العام أما المرفق المادي فيخضع النشاط للقانون العام أما الهيئة التي تمارسه فتخضع للقانون الخاص .

----------

